
Juul Says Its Focus Was Smokers, but It Targeted Young Nonsmokers - ericzawo
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/23/health/juul-vaping-crisis.html
======
sunstone
Targeting smokers would be like preaching to the converted for Juul.

